# Whistler



## Davyboy (May 30, 2009)

Hello to all. You regulars may recognize this oscillator I posted earlier this month. Something I wanted to try is to get it to whistle. So I took my prototype and counterbored a spot to hold a whistle I made. It's just a piece of brake line tubing with a notch that I put in with a file, and a plug I turned to fit and then filed a flat on it so the air can get thru. I left the end open so it wouldn't drive me nuts....

A video running fast





And a video running slow





Just something to add a little interaction when I show it. ;D

DB


----------



## DavesWimshurst (May 30, 2009)

DB,
So it whistles while it works? :
Very nice.
Dave


----------



## Maryak (May 30, 2009)

DavesWimshurst  said:
			
		

> DB,
> So it whistles while it works? :
> Very nice.
> Dave



Must be a dwarf. : : ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## b.lindsey (May 31, 2009)

DB,
What a clever idea, including leaving the end open so it whistles when you want it too. There is the added bonus too that whne people ask "what does it do?" you now have the simple answer...it WHISTLES!! Thanks for sharing the idea and vids.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## itowbig (May 31, 2009)

cool very cool im need to make one too


----------



## jthulin (Jun 1, 2009)

Very clever :bow: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 19, 2009)

> DB,
> So it whistles while it works?
> Very nice.
> Dave
> ...



I just had a good laugh, what a great little engine. 

I have a 4x4x6 block of acrylic I'm trying to do something with.


----------

